# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cho mình hỏi về nâng cấp diễn đàn VBB với các pro ơi

## sealdangerous

mình xài vbb bản null, nếu lỡ site lớn lên có phải mua licence ko hén? nếu mua thì dùng licence đó vào diễn đàn mình đang xài được ko hay là phải làm lại cái diễn đàn mới khác?

xin cảm ơn tất cả bà con cô bác đã đọc qua tin này.

nếu ai làm đc web giá cực rẻ thì pm mình với nha, hoặc là skill vbb cực đẹp thì pm luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

chúc các bro 1 ngày vui vẻ!

ym: truong_v_hung

----------


## anthao

cái này bạn phải chủ động liên hệ với người ta, còn đợi web bạn lớn lên thì có thể nâng cấp vbb lên bản mới nhất được mà
có gì cứ liên hệ chữ ký mình nhé

----------

